# Heute Abend, 20:15



## Lizard.King (4. Oktober 2008)

Wetten dass..?! gucken

Sven "Sprosse" Lehmann aus Berlin will hoch hinaus.


----------



## HEIZER (4. Oktober 2008)

Den 1. hat´s ja gerissen ...

http://www.welt.de/fernsehen/article2526574/Schwerer-Unfall-bei-Wetten-dass-Probe.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (4. Oktober 2008)

Edit: Es ist für mich bisher immer noch nicht klar ersichtlich wie genau die Wette hätte laufen sollen.
Daher mal das Editieren. Leider wusste gestern Abend nicht mal der gute Tommy wo der Fahrer genau drüber musste.


----------



## @[email protected] (4. Oktober 2008)

Anlauf war  zu kurz resp. Anfahrt war zu langsam, weshalb man genötigt ist, das Bike steiler hoch zu ziehen - wenn man dann doch rüber kommt, fällt man fast zwangsläufig auf den Rücken, denn wenn er nicht mit dem Hinterrad die Kante berührt hätte, wäre die Ausrichtung des Bikes sicher kein einfaches Unterfangen mehr geworden...sah zumindest für mich danach aus - ist auch nur meine Einschätzung. Trotzdem Kompliment, Mut hat der Knabe ja bewiesen


----------



## bikeron (5. Oktober 2008)

also ich würde mal sagen das der kicker minimel steiler hätte sein müssen damit er über den first kommt aber dieses mit der gelben linie war auch übertrieben weit


----------



## Flowpen (5. Oktober 2008)

Wers verpasst hat kann es sich hier angucken:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/9602?inPopup=true


----------



## heup (5. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lci5A_hpqw


----------



## Trailst4R (5. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie kam mir der auslauf bissl arg kurz vor


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man den Sinn der Wetten nicht hinterfragen, aber mag mir wer in aller Kürze erklären,was diese Aktion mit BMX oder ferner mit Sport zu tun hat?

Aber immerhin hat ers geschafft.


----------



## bikeron (5. Oktober 2008)

bikeron schrieb:


> also ich würde mal sagen das der kicker minimel steiler hätte sein müssen damit er über den first kommt aber dieses mit der gelben linie war auch übertrieben weit



upps...flacher meinte ich natürlich


----------



## Facom (5. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache er hatte noch Pegs dran ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

